# Warped boards?



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Today my friend was telling me that keeping your bindings on your board for long periods of time can warp your board around the bindings. Fact or Fiction?


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

I have no experience so I can't help, but just out of interest, do you mean warp the whole board, as in along it's entire length and/or width, or just around the bindings? I imagine around where the bindings attach there would be some permanent distortion eventually, but I doubt it would affect the whole board. I'm just guessing though.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

What would be warped? Boards have camber, the new boards have reverse camber...so I guess if it is a camber board warped you have a new type board...if it is a new reverse camber board, you went retro...just ride my friend and enjoy....


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm gonna have to go with no. Warping comes form contant deformation in a moist environment. If boards weren't water proof, they'd rot a month after the first time you used it. So no moisture is getting to the wood, which is what would do the warping. Also, there's no force that the bindings are putting on the board that would cause any kind of twisting or unnatural bending.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

WhistlerBound said:


> I have no experience so I can't help, but just out of interest, do you mean warp the whole board, as in along it's entire length and/or width, or just around the bindings? I imagine around where the bindings attach there would be some permanent distortion eventually, but I doubt it would affect the whole board. I'm just guessing though.


sry. around the bindings.

and Nivek i guess that's true but there is pressure from the screws tightening the binding to the board isn't there?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, but in that case, to do damage, your screws would have to be too tight, tighter than you should have them in the first place.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nivek said:


> Yeah, but in that case, to do damage, your screws would have to be too tight, tighter than you should have them in the first place.


Exactly right. You can do that if your binders are on too tight. Guess what? The board will still ride down a slope, it will still turn, stop, jump, whatever. You'll just have a funny looking base around the binding inserts.

And think about it. Ski bindings are never removed and it is not a problem. You are dealing with about the same forces under normal conditions.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

True, true.
Thanks for your input guys, i appreciate it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Its possible I've seen it happen. Not on anything recent but its doable.


----------

